# Problem: TV-Out



## Rasenkantenstein (13. September 2002)

hi! 

ich hab mir grade nen wunderschönes kabel gekauft und wollte also damit meinen pc mit dem tv-gerät verbinden. es klappte, sagen wir mal, zu 50%. 

Ich habe eine ASUS AGP-V7700 Pure/deluxe v. 6.31c. wenn ich nun die nötigen einstellungen vornehme, erscheint zwar das bild auf meinem fernseher, jedoch ist nichts auf meinem bildschirm zu sehen. außerdem ist das fernsehbild viel zu klein, nimmt somit nicht 100% des fernsehers ein. bitte um schnellstes feedback 

schönes we 
konst


----------



## Sebaz (13. September 2002)

Ich hatte erst neulich Probleme mit meinem TV-Out, den Thread findest du  hier.

Dass du das Bild NUR auf dem Monitor oder dem Fernseher sehen kannst liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass kein TwinView eingestellt ist. Dieser Modus simuliert sozusagen einen zweiten Monitor auf deinen Fernseher, sodass du mit der Maus einfach wechseln kannst. Ist meiner Meinung nach auch unnötig, muss aber jeder selber wissen.

Für die Einstellungen benutze ich das TVTool (findest du hier), hab den Tipp selber von diesem Board und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden... (unterstützt aber kein TwinView!)

Damit müsste es eigentlich klappen...

SChöne Grüße


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (13. September 2002)

heya, danke erstmal soweit. das proggy is nicht verkehrt

um bei den 50% zu bleiben: auf dem bildschirm im wohnzimmer wirds jetzt schonmal richtig dargestellt, aber auf meinem monitor is plötzlich alles dunkler, also richtig dunkel so braun. nach unten hin immer dunkler... aber besser als gar nichts


----------



## Sebaz (13. September 2002)

> aber auf meinem monitor is plötzlich alles dunkler, also richtig dunkel so braun. nach unten hin immer dunkler...



Wie jetzt??? Auf dem Bildschirm oder auf dem Monitor??? Der Monitor schaltet sich doch aus, wenn du auf TVMode stellst....

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------



## Rasenkantenstein (13. September 2002)

nee, lustiger weise schaltet er ned um, weil ich bei "dual view" nen häkchen drin hab... aber es liegt dann möglicher weise an meinem screen, dass der son komischen farbton anzeigt !??...

bye denn


----------



## Sebaz (13. September 2002)

Kann gut sein, bei mir ist das Bild mysteriöserweise nur sw...

Ich würd's mal an nem anderen Fernseher ausprobieren und wenn es da auch nicth geht im Laden nachfragen...

Schöne Grüße

Sebaz


----------

